# MIT Guide to Picking Locks



## landpirate (Jun 1, 2014)

landpirate submitted a new file to the downloads area:

MIT Guide to Picking Locks - An indepth guide on how to pick locks



> An indepth guide explaining the construction of locks and the tools and techniques needed to pick them. This knowledge could be useful in many situations.



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## p4r4d0x (Jun 6, 2014)

Not only have I read it but I recommend it.
Nice share.


----------

